# Rokugan Game Starting Up



## Raolin Darksbane (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm planning on starting up a 3rd edition Rokugan game in about a week or so on www.playbyweb.com. Anyone interested? The game will begin whenever I feel I have enough players and have a 3 week trial period in which to measure my players and weed out the uncommitted. 

The game will revolve around the current Dragon/Pheonix war. Things have gone from bad to apocalyptic as the unstable Shiba Aikune has gained possesion of the most powerful relic in all of Rokugan, Isawa's Last Wish.

This will be a midlevel campaign. 

-Starting 7th level. 
-75 point, 1:1 buy. 
-Human and Nezumi only. All classes welcome. Gaijin characters are welcome but can expect the normal xenophobia of the Rokuganese people.  
-20,000 koku for starting equipment.

Interested players please e-mail me w/ potential charcter concept
before sending a character sheet. Submitted characters will be subject to change so keep an open mind.


----------

